# House Demo dig



## RIBottleguy (May 9, 2015)

One of my oldest (as in first one I met) digging buddies called me today.  He had got permission to dig on a property where a house was recently demolished.  We fiddled around in a dumpy area in the backyard, but had no luck.  Moving to the cellar hole, a crawl space area proved to be more fruitful.  We hit a pocket of close to 20 Warranted Flasks.  One was a plain amber one.  Even though they were nothing special, it was fun digging bottles so tightly packed together.  After that we found some (surprise) historical flask shards!  Following the trail of older shards, I was eventually rewarded with a Warner's Safe Cure.  All in all, not a bad dig!


----------



## sandchip (May 10, 2015)

Not bad at all!  Those Warranteds make for a great picture!


----------



## kleinkaliber (May 10, 2015)

Yeah, seeing all those flasks packed in there together would get your heart racing. Must have been a kick pulling that Warner's out as well!


----------



## hemihampton (May 10, 2015)

Nice Finds, Congrats. LEON.


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 12, 2015)

Congrats! Nice find. Glad to see someone finding some good stuff out there


----------



## TROG (May 13, 2015)

Great finds Taylor and wish I could find bottles in that condition over here as always very sick.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 13, 2015)

Cool, left hand hinge! [][attachment=Image1.jpg]


----------



## groundsloth (May 16, 2015)

nice find - congrats!


----------



## kor (May 17, 2015)

Awesome find! I dug a Warner's last year but yours is much nicer looking.


----------



## RES1CUE (May 18, 2015)

Cool finds and nice pictures!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 19, 2015)

The pictures are great. I would be lost with out my pictures    Nice Warners


----------

